# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Sailing in Croatia on the yacht

## Scriptoria

Hey guys!
Recently, I've found one nice idea for "not just walking" travelling in Europe. It's sailing in Croatia, and its quite cheap but promo prices are will be sold out soon.
It is Naleiayachting. I guess you can easily find it in Internet.
Did anybody do it before? Sea sickness may be? May be anybody will be interested to join?

Cheers,
Olga

----------

